# The Chimera Project



## Coloursfall (Jun 30, 2008)

Alchemy.  

The science of understanding the structure of matter, breaking it down, and reconstructing it as something else.

Alchemy has been used by many people over the decades, for good and evil, and all the shades in between.  The State Military tries its best to keep an eye on all Alchemists, handing out State Licenses to the best and brightest.

But now, the State is using alchemy to create a powerful new brand of solders, rendering all other modes of battle obsolete.  Melding humans with animals infused with alchemic powers, giving them the ability to breathe fire, survive underwater for long times, harness electricity in the air for attacks, and much more.

These Alchemic Chimeras caused great controversy in the inner ranks of the State, the Weapons Development department heavily opposed the creation of Alchemic Chimeras, even going so far as to release the few that had been made, under the direct (albeit secret) command of General Roy Mustang.

You are one of these Chimeras.  You have been put under the command of Major Edward Elric, who has been caught up in the project as well.  Your mission: acquire freedom by _any means necessary._


Notes: 
-This is a Pokemon/Full Metal Alchemist crossover.  It's isn't really all that necessary that you know very much about FMA, but feel free to Wiki it.
-There might be blood. 
-If you notice any spelling mistakes, please tell me. D: Word isn't working.
-for what moves you would know - it works like ASB, all of them.
-You don't _have_ to be an FMA person. Just putting that out there.


Rules:
-Usual Forum Rules
-put 'bean' in your form if you've read this
-if you don't post enough/up to my standards, I'll kill you off~ :3


Form:
Name:
Age: (Not under 15 or so, if you please)
Gender:
Mixed with: (One Pokemon, no legendaries)
Appearance: (Should show a few signs of what you're mixed with)
Personality:
History: (doesn't have to be too long)
Other:


Me:

I will be playing as Edward.

*Name: *Edward Elric
*Age:* 16
*Gender:* Male
*Mixed with:* Persian
*Appearance:*  Edward is small, but I wouldn't mention that if I were you.  His hair and eyes are both a shade of deep gold, and he has a rather feline appearance.  His hair is long and usually in a braid.  His right arm and left leg (from just above the knee down) are auto-mail.  After his fusion into a chimera, he gained a pair of black-furred ears which poke out of his hair, whiskers, a tail that curls at the end, and a red jewel in his forehead.  His typical dress consists of a red jacket, black leather pants, platform boots, and a black sleeveless shirt.  He had to cut a hole in the rear of his pants for his tail, which annoyed the boy greatly.
*Personality:* Edward, like it or not, makes a pretty good leader.  He worries about other people more than himself, is excellent at hand-to-hand combat as well as Alchemy, and is a child prodigy.  He takes any slight mention of his height (no pun intended) as the most insulting thing he's ever heard in his life. He is very brave, charging headfirst into battles with seemingly imposable odds, and usually making it out without a scratch.
*History:* (hay go read the Wiki on him for a full bio, I'll just do his history with the project) Edward was tricked into the project, so they could test if an Alchemic Chimera could retain their previous Alchemic skills.  They can.  Edward hated being in captivity, and they had to literally chain him down so he wouldn't escape.  His fusion was a success, and he was on of the first made.  He wants to find his little brother again, since they were separated while he was in the project.  He suspects that Alphonse is in Resembool.
*Other: * yeah Ed wasn't made by me I'm just playing him. >A>


Members: 
Edward Elric - Full Metal Cookies
Winry Rockbell - Dragon_night
Danny (Fang) Timber - moon-panther
Troy Rairod - Gardevoir
Bakur - Metallic Deoxys
Esther Gray -Thorn
Ruby - Hyper~Piplup
Murray Stevens - Prettzel
Sevie - Rat_in_a_cage
Shea Alexis Johnson - FMC_x_ANS


----------



## Dragon_night (Jun 30, 2008)

*Name:* Winry Rockbell 
*Age:* 16 (I'm pretty sure she was the same age as Ed. Correct me if I'm wrong)
*Gender:* Female
*Mixed with:* Metagross
*Appearance:* She gives off a very tomboy look, and just about never wears anything girly. Her clothes match that of a mechanic, because, well, she is one. A good one, unless you want a wrench to the head. Her hair is now no existent, and only covered by a red bandana cap, which also hides her rock head (not that she didn't have one before >_>). She has a regular female body, with some cleavage (although, you wouldn't want to point out how small). Thanks to being a chimera though, she mostly hides her torso in a grey hoodie, with the limbs of the clothing ripped off to show what she thinks looks like 'awesome automail'. Her rocky arms are a adamant, with many scratches on it where she tried to 'take it apart'. Unfortunately, her fingers have grown into claws, severely reducing her hand coordination. Her leg are much the same as her arms, except they look as though they were made for walking on. Her foot print looks like a circle with three claws attached to it.
*Personality:* A complete "Automail Otaku", now that she has lost her precise skills in her craft, she is mostly filled with anger. If she found the people who changed her... well, making a philosopher stone would be cake compared to it >.< If anyone even mentions Automail to her, she'll freak out now that she can't do it anymore (although, she still gawks at Automail... too much to be healthy). At time she can be nice, but for the most part, her personality is a roller coaster. Usually head directly at you. And at rare moments, she displays weakness.
History: She lived with her grandma Pinako ever since her parents went off to fight in the Ishval war. During that time, she grew up knowing Ed, and even, might I say, fixed him up with the most awesome Automail (say anything else and she'll attack you). After Ed and his brother Al left, she lived with her grandma, selling out her automail craft. But now, it looks like Ed and Al are coming back into her life. "BY CHANGING ME! WHAT HAVE YOU BOYS BEEN DOING WHEN YOU WERE GONE!"
*Other:* She dislikes beens, and will attack you with a wrench if you try and feed her some.


----------



## Coloursfall (Jun 30, 2008)

xD I love you, in.


----------



## Sylph (Jun 30, 2008)

Name: Danny (Fang) Timber
Age: 20
Gender: Male
Mixed with: Lucario
Appearance: His hair is shaggy and four dreadlocks that stick out behind his head. He has ears that he usually lays back to hind them when walksing amoung humans. He also was spikes sticking out of the back on his hands and a tail. Other than the poke'feautres, he was Emberald green eyes and black hair. He wears a pair of silver braceletts, arm bands, ankletts, a ring on his left hans and a silver necklace to boot.
Personality: He is very...flamboyant. He is calm and a easy guy to be around. He is also a bit of a nutter and will say things that just make people question his sanity. He is also not very picky with which gender he flirts with.
History: He is a theif and a Alchemist that can transmute silver into anything he wishes. He was caught and placed in jail, then through some palm greasing of the scientists, he was shipped off to the lab where he was created into a Chimera. The Scientist that created him though left the lab and quit the project, claiming that the guilt of distorying the lives of Humans and Pokemon getting too much to bare.
Other: He is currently stalking Edward, picking on him and hitting on him at every chance. He has no shame. He also is the one that goes into towns and gets the supplie everyone needs.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 1, 2008)

Well, I don't know about "Full Metal Alchemist" or whatever, but can I still join?
Name: Troy Rairod
Age: 16
Gender: Male
Mixed with: Muk
Appearance: His skin is a bit dark, and his arms are covered in purple sludge like a Muk's. He is able to transform fully into a Muk, due to his strange DNA.
Personality: Troy is serious but desperate to escape. It's easy for him to tell when people are lying, which greatly helps the other chimeras get away from trouble. He'll threaten anyone strange with his sludge-covered arms, which is highly toxic (obviously.) Just a drop or two on his enemy's skin can cause serious illness or death of contamination.
History: He was one of the last chimeras to be spliced, and didn't trust anyone. He barely trusts even the other chimeras. When he was spliced, he gained a special ability to transform. If he likes, Troy can turn things into sludge, but no one can _make_ him do it but himself. 
 Soon he realized that what he called his "home" was a bad place to be, and he decided to plan a way to escape.
Other: BEAN! :D


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 1, 2008)

Fwee, half-humans :)
Name: Bakur
Age: 20
Gender: Male
Mixed with: Nidoking
Appearance: Bakur bears Nidoking's horns. He is tall with the same spikes down his back that a Nidoking has. His right arm is like Nidoking's until halfway down, whereas his left arm is 100% Nidoking. He has a Nidoking's tail, and his left leg is Nidoking's from the knee down. His chest (but not his lower torso) is also like (guess what) Nidoking.
Personality: Bakur is serious, pessimistic and solitary. He has been like this since his fusion (see History). He has never laughed since and never told a single joke. However, Bakur is determined and will push past anything in his way when he is working toward a goal. Bakur is proud of his Nidoking-ness, though, and uses it to his advantage most of the time. He once said, "I shouldn't have let those alchemists even touch me... look what I got for my nineteenth birthday! Not an ideal present if you ask me."
History: Bakur was kidnapped on his nineteenth birthday and dragged to the alchemy lab. There, they fused his DNA with Nidoking's. But the alchemists were careless and couldn't figure out how to stop the process; thanks to this, Bakur got an extra ten minutes of fusing, and Nidoking now takes up over sixty percent of his DNA. Bakur used his Nidoking strength to break out of the lab, thus stopping the fusion. Bakur has gotten used to his Nidoking self, but is still pessimistic about it. Sometimes, Bakur's voice turns into Nidoking's for about twenty seconds, and then fades into normal again. However, Bakur does not notice this. This is because his brain/body is over half Nidoking and Bakur can understand everything a Nidoking says. This causes Bakur to always hear his voice normally.
Other: BEAN!!!!


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 1, 2008)

ok, everyone's in. :3 

so, how many should we have before we start?


----------



## FMC_x_ANS (Jul 1, 2008)

Name:Shea Alexis Johnson

Age: 17

Gender: Female

Mixed with: Jigglypuff

Appearance: Standing 5'11", Shea's skin is extremely flushed and pink with abnormally soft skin. Her hair reaches to her shoulders and is hot pink. Her clothing is plain white, consisting of an extremely over sized T-Shirt and over sized gray sweatpants.

Personality: Intelligent, Unorthodox, Pompous, Selfish (She is getting over it through the RP though).

History: Shea was the daughter of the maid of the Projects head scientist. Her favorite hobby was reading books and playing music. Not much elbeanse is know about her, other than the fact that she disappeared. He mother found windfall recently, and has retired.

Other: She only weighs sixty pounds.


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 1, 2008)

Well, including FMC_x_ANS , we have six. So I say we start now (once FMC_x_ANS  has made the profile :/ ) Six seems like enough.

(That, and I'm sure Ed will be pissed off if he has to lead more then five people who are taller then him XD )


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 1, 2008)

Right-o! so, we'll start, and perhaps others can join us on the way.

----

Large ears twitched in the cool night air, their owner perched on a stack of crates, slitted golden eyes staring down at the small group gathered below him.  A cream-furred tail flicked behind him, shooing a moth from the crate's wooden surface.  He blinked, and made a soft mewing in his throat, and he stood.

"Hey. HEY! Listen! I SAID LISTEN!" He hissed, annoyed and impatient at the current situation. 

"So.  We have to get the hell out of here.  And to do that we have to have at least a teensy bit of teamwork, so listen up.  I want each of you to introduce yourselves.  I'll start.  I'm Edward Elric, you should know that.  I'm supposed to be in charge, since that bastard said so..."

He trailed off at the end, whiskers twitching slightly.


----------



## FMC_x_ANS (Jul 1, 2008)

Shea leaned forward inquisitively towards the feline-esque person, as she yawned.

"What 'bastard' are you talking about? I can hardly remember getting out of...wherever..." She said, her voice trailing into silence, becoming embarrassed about her lack of knowledge.  Her teeth bit down on her lip as her mind tried to find some way of removing attention from what could be an embarrassment.

"I personally think we should analysis our skills before deciding upon a leader."


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 1, 2008)

She glared at him, crossing her arms. No way Winry would listen to _him_ without an explanation. She'd let him to that too many times before. It was because of him that she'd lost her hair, and her perfect skill as an automail maker.

Slowly but surly she uncrossed her arms, careful not to let her adimantin skin scratch against each other. She had learned, through lack of sleep, just how much sound they made whenever they rubbed together. 

"You know Ed!" she half screeched, he voice on the metallic side. "Before we start listening to you, I'd like a full explanation on why this," she pointed at her rad bandanna on her head, which contained no hair. "Why THIS happened! And don't give me the stuff that it's 'secret military info'. I. Want. Facts!"


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 1, 2008)

Ed half-hissed in annoyance, scratching the back of his head with his left hand, staring up at the star-filled sky.  His tail flicked again, and he looked like he was thinking.

"Look," He finally said "I didn't have any control over this. Mustang put me in charge of this group, so I'm in charge. No questions."

He looked down at Winry with a slightly fearful look, like she might pull a wrench out at any moment to beat him with, purr-sighed, and spoke again.

"I don't know too much myself.  I just know that the Military was developing a new weapon, asked me to check up on it, and I woke up like this.  I know about as much as you right now."


----------



## Sylph (Jul 1, 2008)

Fang yawns a bit, leaning against the wall. His tail wags a bit as he looks around the room, then grins up at the Cat on the crates.

"Taking charge are we? Well, geuss I should lisean. My mane is Dan Timber, but call me Fang"

He pushes off the wall and walks around a bit, a little swing in his hips. The then hops onto the crate next to Ed and grins down at him, placeing a finger under the blonde's chin and lifting it up.

"You, my dear, have gorgeous eyes"


----------



## FMC_x_ANS (Jul 1, 2008)

Shea giggled at the boy's antics,absent-mindedly brushing a bit of her pink hair from her face. "You know... You're pretty cute when you are exasperated."

Turning around, she brought her hand to her forehead and tapped it, then spun back to face the group once more. "I guess I'd be fine having you as a leader. It'd be good to have a cutie like you to lead the way-" She turned and gestured to the girl with the bandanna. "-rather than some metal head."


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 1, 2008)

Ed stared at the strange person talking to him, not sure what to make of him.  He made a low 'mrrr' sound, the looked back to the others, confused now.

"Uh. Anyway... How should we get out of here?"


----------



## Sylph (Jul 1, 2008)

Fang chuckles, seeing the poor boy confused. He grins, jumping back down crate, then plaing his hands on his hips.

"How about we knock the gates down and find a empty house for the time being. Then find a ally and figure out how to One, get back to normal, and Two: Get those scientists to pay"


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 1, 2008)

Winry only glared at both the guy that was hitting on Ed, and the girl. “I just want some answer, not to be some leader! I mean, his head if full of bricks! And if I can, I’ll get those answer from his _tinny_ head.”

It was unclear whether she was stomping toward Ed out of anger, or if it was just the weight of her new rock body. Either way, it was extremely intimidating. She stopped close enough so that only Ed would hear. “If you know what’s going on, you better tell me. And if you say you don’t know anything, and I find out later that was a lie, then you’ll find me wrench going through you’re head.”


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 1, 2008)

"Hey! I'm not small!" Edward hissed nastily, ears flattening back against his blond head. 

His anger quickly faded when she started towards him, his eyes widening slightly and ears springing back up.  he listened to her speak in silence, then purr-sighed.

"I don't know anything. Bastard knows way more than me, we better find him."


----------



## FMC_x_ANS (Jul 1, 2008)

"I've got it!" Shea suddenly exclaimed, previously being quiet in her own little world. "While I was in my cell, I was listening to someone of the talk of the scientists when they thought I was asleep.. They were talking about me having the abillity to...to..."

She put her hand to her forehead and pursed her brow tightly, before bring her hand once more down.

"I forget what they called it exactly, they used so weird alchemical terms, but they mentioned something about me being able to flatten myself by literally deflating. Maybe if I can figure out how to do that, one of you might be able to slip me under gate, and I could open it from the other side?" Shea smiled at her genius. 

"It would be a lot less noticeable then just blowing them down. I mean, I am sure these people have the equipment to deal with a run-of-the-mill break away, so we should try to cause as little ruckus as possible."


----------



## Thorn (Jul 1, 2008)

((Join? =D

Form:
*Name*: Esther Gray (Prefers to be called "Bek")
*Age*: 15ish
*Gender*: Female
*Mixed with*: Espeon
*Appearance*: She has wavvy brown hair, where two, long, purple ears stick out. Her hair curls easily (this, she hates) and she has hazel eyes. She has a few zits dotting her forehead where a oval ruby gem sticks out, which is sometimes obscured by her bangs. Usually, however, she pushes her bangs to the side and slaps on a red cap (which, unfortunately she had to cut holes through because of her huge purple ears). She's not exactly curvy, thank God, and usually wears a black tank top, and short jeans, another victim of needing to be cut, except this time it's for a purple, forked, cat-tail.
*Personality*: She is rather a tomboy, and doesn't really act her age...she's usually hyper and likes to annoy and make fun of people. But she has a really bad temper, and usually needs someone to hold her back when she’s bent on attacking someone.
*History*: She was kidnapped, even tough she was just a normal girl with no significance what so ever. She is one of the newest chimeras and she is not used to her new appearance yet. She hasn’t discovered her powers yet, either. (Psychic stuffs like reading minds, just so you’ll know…)
*Other*: Beans are good.))


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 1, 2008)

Bakur leaned against the wall, his three-fourths Nidoking arms crossed. "I like Shea's idea," he said to the group. "But if none of you do like it, I could bash the gate down. Easy," he finished, pointing to his two horns.
"And back to Shea's strategy. Not being noticed will give less hint to the alchemists that we're gone. We'll have more time to find a temporary home."


----------



## Darksong (Jul 1, 2008)

Troy listened quietly, but talked when his time came. "'I was going to say the same thing as Bakur. Bashing down the gates will tell them that we're leaving." He attempted to cross his arms, but it was awkward since they were covered in sludge; more like _made_ of sludge. "We should probably get out a quieter way. I could help by sludging up the gates so the alchemists can't open them fast enough to catch us before we hide, especially if they don't notice within the first few minutes. In that way, knocking the gate down won't do us any good."


----------



## Hyper~Piplup (Jul 1, 2008)

Can I join?

*Name:* Ruby (Aka: Iron Fang Alchemist.(This is what me and my FMA liking friend calls me now I have braces...))
*Age: *15
*Gender:* Female
*Mixed with: *Flareon
*Appearance:* She has dark brown eyes, and short, bright, red hair with a lot of curls She has Flareon ears poking out of her head, and a flaming tail. She wears a yellow scarf around her neck, with a plain red dress and orange shoes.
*Personality:* She...likes getting on peoples nerves, and is not intimidated easily. Except by water. In which case, she will go crazy and attack every thing/one near. Which leads to the next thing. She loves fighting. Especially with people who are bigger/stronger than her (So not Ed XD). She attacks with her tail, she can breathe fire and can set her hands and feet on fire to attack with.
*History:* She was a daughter of someone in the military. When Ruby was 14, her father was then branded as a traitor, and Military personnel attacked their house, because he has hidden important notes and things there. Anyway, Ruby was caught in the middle of a cross-fire (And I mean fire!), and her lower jaw and her teeth were burnt off (Guess who?). She was then handed over to an auto-mail mechanic, who tried to make her an auto-mail jaw. And actually managed to succeed. So then, despite what had happened, Ruby decided to become a State alchemist. And to her annoyance was given the name "Iron Fang Alchemist". 

Then she was sent into a war, and because she had no experience whatsoever, got fatally injured. And what do they do with the fatally injured? Turn them into chimera's!

So she woke up with ears and a tail, and the ability to breath fire. And her auto-mail teeth had actually turned into fangs.
*Other:* She thinks Ed is a Bean. And hates Roy Mustang. A lot.


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 1, 2008)

Winry sighed and looked at the others making suggestions. They were trying to be helpful, but from the sounds or it, they were as scared as she was. Not that she''d even be scared. Ever. 

And then she noticed something. 

"Hey Ed. Where's Al?" she asked, her voice wavering. If they were doing experiments on humans... she wouldn't want to know what they were doing to that tin can.


----------



## Exdeath (Jul 1, 2008)

I'd like to join? I'll accept payment in beans.

*Name:* Murray Stevens (Prefers being called Ray)
*Age:* 17
*Gender:* Male
*Mixed with:* Victreebel
*Appearance:* The most noticeable aspect about him is that a vine, the middle of which is fused to his spinal cord, curls around downwards and ends in the typical poison stinger of a Victreebel, if not slightly smaller than usual. The upper part of the vine extends up the back of his neck and over his head, ending in a broad, slightly withered leaf. his arms have small leafy flaps coming out of either side, and if you look closely you could see a tiny ridge, similar to a stem, covering the length of one side of his arm. His skin has a faint yellow tinge, and is covered my much more conspicuous green splotches. Two of his lower teeth have recently fallen out, being replaced by a pair of sharp ones. Aside from that, his eyes are light blue, with a touch of spring green near his pupils. His navy blue turtleneck has a wide gash in the back to make room for his vine.
*Personality:* Murray is the type who would rather let other people make the decisions, and then go along with them. He prefers going with the flow, and is a bit timid; he tends to stick to authoritative or heroic figures; he only suggests ideas, and will usually back down if somebody contradicts him on one of his ideas. He will follow half reasonable orders, and is very good at doing so. (In the RP, he's starting to get over his timidness.)

However, courtesy of his Victreebel genes, he can be instinctively vicious in battle, putting himself in a rage, and at those times he will attempt to kill anyone he perceives to be a threat to his life.
*History:* He was pressed into the armed forces by his relatives, some of whom were already in the army. It didn't take long for him to cave in, even through his fear of conflict, and he went to a supposed recruitment office in the city. He was directed to a back room, were he was knocked out and taken to a splicing facility, where he was combined with a Victreebel.
*Other:* Ray is much more relaxed and energetic in the light, especially sunlight, owing to the photosynthesizing cells located in his body. His saliva is much more acidic than that an ordinary human, and he can spit globs of corrosive acid if he puts his mind to it. he rarely does this, however, as the neutralizing fluid present in his mouth is not entirely equal to the acid that he can create; thus, spitting acid often creates a burning sensation in his mouth. He is generally very flexible, but finds it difficult to bend over or lean back, due to his vine making it difficult to curve it.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 2, 2008)

Bakur stopped leaning against the wall. His back hurt from his spines pressing against the hard surface, so Bakur went to sit down on one of the crates. "Now we have to think of a way to start doing this in such a way that the crazy alchemists don't notice us."


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 2, 2008)

((wow, look at all the people. o.o from now on, if anyone else wants to join, please PM me your form!

You're all in btw.))

Hearing Al's name, Edward's strong outer appearance wavered for a moment, but he threw up the mask as quickly as it had fallen.

"I don't know where Al is, I only know he's not here.  Mustang sent people to look for him, and they didn't find him... I hope he's safe..." He mumbled, before twitching his ear a bit and pulling a vaguely bored face.

"So, we'll try... What's you name again?"  He asked the pink-girl, raising one shapely golden eyebrow at her.  "We'll try your plan first."


----------



## Thorn (Jul 2, 2008)

A young teen sat curled up in the corner, her eyes stared at the floor, she didn't really see anything. She felt numb. Numb with shock and horror, thet only thoughts flitting through her head was something like,"Where the hell am I? Why am I like this?" all going repeatedly through her mind, though they weren't exactly...words...more like half-formed thoughts with the ESSENCE of words, but not really words at all. 

She had been so quiet (that, and she hardly moved for quite a while, except for the steady rising and falling of her chest) that none of the others seemed to notice her...yet.
((What should her powers be? Telekinetics, pscychic powers, or both?))


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 2, 2008)

Winry didn't like the answer Ed gave her, and her suspicions of him not telling her everything kept rising. She then eyed the pink girl, hatefully sighing in defeat. "Ya'know, if Pinako hears this..." she trailed off, looking at the girl in a corner with what looked like a ruby on her forehead. 

She was too angry to make friends, but talking to Ed wouldn't exactly be any form of relief. So, she walked to the girl and bent down until she was at her eye level. "You alright? You look scared?" It was a silly question, but she didn't care, as long as there was something to say to the girl.


----------



## Sylph (Jul 2, 2008)

Fang yawns, his tail flicking a bit. He then sits down on the ground and lays on his side, proping his head in his hand.

"Well, whatever we do..and the deflating idea is rocking and all, but can we do this fast...I have a feeling that we might be found out soon if we keep still for long."

((Question...since I'm a Lucario thing, does that mean I can sense Aura?...and as for me being a fighting/steel...am I immune to poison and good at fighting?))


----------



## Thorn (Jul 2, 2008)

'Bek' gave a start then looked up at Winry and answered her with a slow shake of her head before curling up into a tighter ball her long feline ears twtching slightly, her forked tail curling tightly around her body, her eyes once again downcast.


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 2, 2008)

"You don't have to worry," Winry said to the girl. "If our 'leader' doesn't get us out of here, then he'll go through worlds up hurt, mostly involving me beating him with his own metal foot." She said it mostly for herself, but thought it might help ease the girl. 

"If you want, I can give you Ed's arm to play with. There's this secret little latch port he doesn't know about that can pop his arm off before he notices. I installed it myself, perfectly," she said, still trying to calm the girl.


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 2, 2008)

((you'd probably have those powers, moony~))

Edward hopped off his crate and walked towards the girl Winry was talking to, his tail flicking lazily behind him.  He crouched in front of her, his friendly smile plastered across his face.

"Hey, are you ok?  Don't worry, we'll get out of here, ok?"  He purred, his whiskers twitching of their own accord.


----------



## Thorn (Jul 2, 2008)

Bek glanced up at him, then, regaining a bit of her old spirit muttered a dry, "We'd better, or I'm going to bash somebody's head in." She was still scared, and if she was scared and the shock wore away, she usually tried to put up a tough front.

((Should she have psychic powers, telekenetics...or both...?))


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 2, 2008)

(( I think both~))

Edward seemed a little taken aback by Bek's comments, and stood upright again, pacing the length of the communal cell they had been put in.

"Well, if all else fails, I could just use alchemy to get us out of here.  It might alert the guards with all the light but it'll work if need be."  He mused, mostly to himself, as he walked.

He very quickly tuned the others out with his own thoughts, his ears flicking every so often, tail bouncing behind him, peeking out from the back of his pants.

"And where the hell is my coat..."


----------



## Sylph (Jul 2, 2008)

Fang looks up again when he hears the word 'Alchemy'. Then then grins as he watches Ed's tail bouncing behind the boy. He whisles a bit.

"For a kid, you got quite the ass...oh, and I'm an Alchemist too, but not quite like you"


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 2, 2008)

Edward whipped around at Fang's words, having caught them just barely.

"What the hell is wrong with you?  Could you stop hitting on me you freak?!"  He hissed, ears laying back to his skull.  He didn't like the smell of this person... He smelled... wrong.  The way he looked, moved, smelled, made something inside him twitch and wreathe with fear and anger.  It was kind of confusing.


----------



## Thorn (Jul 2, 2008)

((Okay, I'll make her have both...but they will both come unintentionally leter in the RP...))

Bek slowly rose to her feet and, ignoring what was going on between Edward and Fang, inquired demandingly,"Let's say we DO escape...what then? The world outside will label us as freaks and we'll have nowhere to go."


----------



## Sylph (Jul 2, 2008)

Fang just grins at him, yawning as the boy yells.

"Whatever you say, love...so"

He gets up and walks over to the door that seperates them from the other side. He examines the lock, then nods.

"I would like to leave here, then figure out what to do next later. I'm done with being used as a test subject"

He places a hand on his left wrist, his bracelett glowing softly and morphing into a liquid silver state. He places the silver in the lock and let it form into a key. He turns the key and un-locks the door. Then then steps back and turns towards the group.

"So...who's first?"


----------



## FMC_x_ANS (Jul 2, 2008)

"Oh, my name? Its Shea. Shea Alexis Johnson." The girl scratched her head with a slightly embarressed grin. "Sorry for not responding sooner, I was a bit lost in thought."

Her hand reached to gently stroke her own cheek while in thought...

"Wait..." Shea looked up again at Ed. "I don't think we should do any sort of planing until we all understand our...Powers? Abillities? Enhancements?.. I don't really know what to call them." The girl almost turned away to ponder, but then suddenly looked back, as if catching herself.

"Anyways... Ed, you are an Alchemist, right? What do you do to help focus when doing alchemy?"


----------



## Thorn (Jul 2, 2008)

Bek gave a small sigh while she waited for someone to go fisrt, then she'd go next. She agreed with Shea, but she didn't know what to chose...instant escape or wait to train with her new...ability...


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 2, 2008)

Edward glared nastily at Fang for a moment, before slinking out the now-open door and peeking down a hallway.  There were two guards around the corner... They needed to be dealt with.  He short forward with even more speed than usual, keeping his body as low and streamlined as possible.  As he ran, he transmuted his right arm into a wicked blade just before leaping into the air gracefully above the two surprised guards and bringing the blade down on one of them.

The sharp steel sliced cleanly through muscle, bone, and tendons, nearly severing one guard's left arm.  The wounded man yelled in pain, but was muffled a split second later by a boot to the mouth.

Edward hissed with a primal need for blood, eyes glazed over with a dangerous hunter's glint.  he continued to rip up the fallen guard until a loud bang rang out, and the blond staggered backwards.  The other guard had fired at him and the bullet struck his left arm, near the elbow.


----------



## Thorn (Jul 2, 2008)

Bek dashed out when Edward was shot, her ears laid back flat on her head, the ruby on her head flashed blood red, and a huge, heavy object (she couldn't tell what it was) seemed to leap up from it's place on the ground and hurtle toward the ground with a purple glow enveloping it. A second later, she was on the floor, panting, she felt tired and strained, _ What just happened? Was it the creature I'm mixed with that caused this to happen?_ ((HIT ME WITH AN INSPIRATION STICK, SOMEBODY!!!))


----------



## Sylph (Jul 2, 2008)

Fang swears under his breath, darting out of the door and transmuting the silver on his left arm into a sheild and the silcer on his right arm into a long blade. He leaps infront of Edward to block another attack...when a huge boulder like object squishes the man into a pulp.

".....Ew"

He looks back at Ed, then shakes his head.

"You got shot...not smart"

He looks back at the rest of the gang.

"Anyone want to try to remove a bullet?"


----------



## Thorn (Jul 2, 2008)

Bek grimaced when she noticed how squashed the guard was..."Not the prettiest sight ever, huh?" she muttered under her breath.

When Fang asked if anyone could get the bullet out, she replied with a small "May I try?" she headed over to Edward and knelt beside him. She glanced at Edward once as if asking for permission to attempt to remove the bullet.


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 2, 2008)

((*bonks with stick* am I helping? :D?))

Edward didn't make a sound, his gold eyes wide and confused.  There was a dull, familiar throb in his arm, just above the elbow... He glanced down and stared.

Blood was oozing from the small hole, dripping from his thin fingertips onto the cement floor.  It was strangely warm and numb...

Then the pain hit.

It rippled up his arm and into his brain, the searing fire like a sun washing over him.  He cried out and staggered, nearly falling.

No. No.  Edward Elric was stronger than that.

He bit his lip, a sharp fang he was unused to having puncturing it a bit, and squared himself to withstand the pain.  Tears rose in the corners of his eyes but he shook them away.

"...Let's go," He hissed "The noise must have... have alerted someone... Keep.. moving."


----------



## Sylph (Jul 2, 2008)

Fang shakes his head and sighs.

"Whatever you say. But once we get the hell out of here, you need to get that checked out"

He then goes to scout ahead of Edward, his ears twitching to every sound. He then looks over his shoulder at Ed.

"I hear sirens...and feet. Coming from...behind us. We need to run and get the heck out of here.Now"


----------



## FMC_x_ANS (Jul 2, 2008)

Shea looked in amazement at Ed, he had so perfectly dissected the poor guards body. Yet she was also scared because while part of her wanted to be horrified by it, the other half stood in awe. The blasting noise of another gunshot broke her dazed state, and she beheld the hunter stagger with a now wounded arm.

Shea launched herself at the the new gunman, feeling invincible after seeing such a graceful kill. She erroneously thought that she too must have gained incredible finesse from the strange transformation. Running up to the gunman, she grabbed the gun. But she was unable to pry it from his hands. Instead, they struggled for it.

She realized suddenly that she was sadly not given grace and strength, and now her invincible feeling was replaced with one of desperation.

Click.

Shea closed her eyes, hearing the hammer of the pistol falling.

BANG.
Fwump...

... No pain came, only a sensation similar to being poked hard in the stomach. Shea opened her eyes, and saw the man with the gun look at her confused. He shot again, the bullet made a 'fwump' as it hit her skin, and fell to the ground, leaving a slight indent in her shirt that quickly disappeared.

The man's confusion turned into fear, and he unloaded the gun at her.

BANG
BANG
BANG
BANG
BANG
Click Click Click...
Click...


----------



## Thorn (Jul 2, 2008)

Bek sighed and stood up from beside Edward offering him a hand to help him up. ((No, not really D= ))


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 2, 2008)

Edward stared blankly at Bek, clearly still in shock, and took her hand with his right hand, his left still hanging limp at his side.

"Thank you..." He mumbled, blinking once, and staggering forward.


----------



## Thorn (Jul 2, 2008)

Bek pulled Edward up and gave him a small smile, she was still tired from what she did to the guard.


----------



## FMC_x_ANS (Jul 2, 2008)

"Umm..." Shea turned around, the gunman now running away. "I know some basic medical proceedures... I used to read a lot of books... Used to..." The expression on her face was suddenly sad, but that sadness disappeared as she saw Bek helping Ed up. The sudden sadness was replaced by a flash of envy. She turned away to hide her feelings though.

_Why do I feel envious... I just met these people, I am in a strange place, I'm being shot and not dying... and I am suddenly getting butterflies in my stomach?_


----------



## Thorn (Jul 2, 2008)

Bek nodded and backed away from Edward to give Shea room to help him.

"I'll be a look-out while you fix his arm." She said, walking a little ways down the hall.


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 2, 2008)

Edward took a step forward, a little voice speaking to him in his head, egging him on. 

_Don't look weak, you're the leader._

_You have strong legs, get up and use them._

He pulled away from the girls, mumbling to himself softly and placing his steel right hand over the bleeding wound.

"I'll be ok, Let's just.. keep... going..." He mumbled, voice trailing off at the end.


----------



## Thorn (Jul 2, 2008)

Bek grinned and said,"I'll never know why boys are born with peas instead of brains." Yep. She was definately back to normal. She was taunting Edward about the fact that he wouldn't accept help when he needed it.


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 2, 2008)

Edward walked down the hall holding his arm, blood drops making a small trail behind him, but the flow was stopping now.  He just had to apply pressure to it for a while and it would be alright.  The pain was starting to ebb too, so he felt better.

"So... Let's go... Everyone.  We haven't got much time."


----------



## FMC_x_ANS (Jul 2, 2008)

Shea walked behind Ed, noticing the trail of blood that he was leaving. It made her feel sad, that someone who move so gracefully was injured. Then, it made her angry; how could someone injure something so beautiful, it was like destroying fine art.

But she refused to let these thoughts show, or atleast tried to. She bit her lip to straighten her face, and hoped no one would notice.


----------



## Thorn (Jul 2, 2008)

Bek trotted softly behind the two others, occasionally eyeing Ed's wound nervously. ((I NEED AN INSPIRATION STICKKK!!!))


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 2, 2008)

((*pokes you with a stick* reading fanfics helps sometimes))

"When we meet up with bastard I'm going to punch his smug face in...  I have a goddamn tail thanks to that... That... arrrg!  And he better find my brother or I'll kill him..."  Ed mumbled to himself, holding his wound tightly.

The bleeding had stopped now, so that was good.

"Where's my coat...?"


----------



## Thorn (Jul 2, 2008)

"How d'you expect ME to know?" Asked Bek dryly,"And I doubt that finding coat is a good enough reason to treaten a guard."


----------



## FMC_x_ANS (Jul 2, 2008)

"Was it a red one? Large?" Shea asked, fiddling with her now pink hair.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 2, 2008)

Bakur stalked out of the unlocked door, nearly pushing it off the hinges with his Nidoking strength. Guards came, then, and he watched,  out of the action, as Ed was shot, and Shea having bullets bounce off her fluffy Jigglypuff-like self. As the group of chimeras walked down the hall, he followed close behind the last one; he would defend the group when more guards came. "The footsteps are getting closer now..." he warned.


----------



## Exdeath (Jul 2, 2008)

Murray cautiously stepped into the corridor, resting a mottled hand against the dull gray wall, hoping that the threat had passed. It was mostly silent now except for the group's conversation; something about moving on.

He moved to catch up with the others, and nearly gave off a startled shout when something long and whip-like snagged his leg, pulling him downwards to slam on the concrete floor. his moment of fear passed when he looked down and realized that it was just a long appendage, wrapped innocently around his shin. He placed his palm over his heart as his breathing steadied, allowing him to grasp what had happened.

_Just my vine...It just got caught around my leg, that's all...Nothing serious...

Get over It!,_ part of him declared harshly, _Get over it and get up!_

Obediently, Ray picked himself up off the ground, curiously holding his vine in his hand, half expecting it to leap up and strike him. He still couldn't believe the events that had led to it sprouting from his back.

Snapping back to the real world, he realized that the rest of the group was far ahead of him. He scurried hastily to catch up, carefully cradling his vine so that it would not trip him up again.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 2, 2008)

Troy followed the others quietly, frozen with fear as suddenly noises like firecrackers rang out. But once they stopped, he silently continued again. As he looked at all the other chimeras with long tails, he whispered to himself, "I wish I had a tail." He walked with his head down. "It's much better than these awkward excuses for arms."


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 2, 2008)

Bakur looked back at the chimera who was straggling behind, his head hanging. Bakur walked over and put his Nidoking arm on Troy's shoulder. "What's the matter?" he asked quietly, despite his usually solitary nature. "I know we all wished this never happened, but I know something else's got you down. What is it?"


----------



## Darksong (Jul 2, 2008)

"Well, look at all the other people around. Most of them have tails." He lifted his arms a bit. "And look at me. I can't even touch anything because of _this_. A tail looks much less inconvenient."


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 2, 2008)

Bakur listened to what Troy had to say. "I know that you're uncomfortable, but look at me. I'm over half monster, and you're just about half grime. What do you think it feels like to be fused with something like this?
"Also, your sludge arms, no offence, but they're useful for beating enemies up. And tails are hard work," Bakur continued. "You've got to lug them around all the time, and that's hard. Tails may be an advantage sometimes, but they're hard to control. To tell the truth, I haven't even mastered mine yet." As if in response, Bakur's tail twitched and moved. "It knocks things over all the time, you're lucky.
"And you know, I think we could become good friends."


----------



## Exdeath (Jul 2, 2008)

((Wait, are the characters even supposed to know about pokemon and types?))


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 2, 2008)

((I don't know for sure, but I'll edit my post, just in case.))


----------



## Darksong (Jul 2, 2008)

"Well, let's go," Troy mumbled, still not convinced that his arms were better than a tail. Without being able to grab anything without getting sludge all over it, he always had to ask, and that was embarrasing. Then again, if he had a tail, he might lose control of it and knock something, getting the alchemists' attention.
 He pushed the thought out of his mind and said, "We better get going. If the alchemists find us here, they'll surely punish us."


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 2, 2008)

((OOC: Wow, I'm sleeping for ten hours, and look at what happened!))

For most of the fighting, Winry just stayed back, letting the other do it. As violent as she was with a wrench, she wasn't much of a fighter. She trailed along near the back of the group, looking around at what was happening up front.


----------



## Hyper~Piplup (Jul 2, 2008)

Saya just skulked along at the back of the group, waiting for something to happen. Her ears and tail twitched absent mindedly, and a small flame leapt out of her mouth when she breathed.

She....well...wasn't in the best of moods. Especially concerning a certain Flame Alchemist. 
Suddenly, she heard the footsteps that one of the others had warned them about. A few shadows crept up on the wall behind.
Saya smiled, her auto-mail fangs gleaming in the half-light. This was the first chance to fight in her new form.


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 2, 2008)

((You'd probably know a teeny bit about types and attacks and such. :3))

"Yeah... Red... With..." He blinked, clearing his thoughts "A flannel on the back.  Yeah."

Edward slunk down the dully-lit corridor, ears twitching.  He could hear footsteps.  Close.  They had to move fast, he was quite unsure of how well they could fight in their new forms...  He had all his skill with a blade and his hand-to-hand skill, maybe even a little more than before, but what else?  And what about the others?

"Keep moving and be ready to fight, but if we get a chance, run instead of fight, alright...?"  He said, voice wavering just barely.


----------



## Sylph (Jul 2, 2008)

Fang looks over his shoulder at Edward. He sighs, walksing back over to him.

"Edward. You look like you're going to collapse. Either let someone carry you or I will"

He croses his arms and looks down at the boy, all humur no longer in his eyes.


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 2, 2008)

"I'm fine, it's just a bullet wound, I've had worse!"  He hissed at Fang, holding his steel right arm in front of the man's face.  

"I'll live, it's no big. And if it falls off I'll just have Winry make me another auto-mail one."


----------



## Sylph (Jul 2, 2008)

"Winry...you mean the one that has no fingers, thus having no way to replace or build auto-mail? Edward, you may have been through worse, but you are slowing down. You'd be more useful later once we get out AND when you are healed. Until then..."

He walks forward.

"I'll just have to carry you, won't I"


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 2, 2008)

"st... Stay away from me!" Edward growled, ears flattening back and tail flicking.  He didn't _smell right_, he didn't want him to go near him at all, let alone _carry him._


----------



## Sylph (Jul 2, 2008)

Fang sighs, a low growl in his voice.

"Stop being so stuborn! and will you stop flattening your ear at me like your readt to strike me. It's annoying"


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 2, 2008)

((moony, why did you log out of MSN?))

"Get away from me, I don't need help."  He growled, turning to walk away from Fang.

His braid bobbed behind him as he walked, as did his tail.  He seemed to be better now, although he was still holding his arm.


----------



## Thorn (Jul 2, 2008)

Bek slowly trotted behind the group, her hazel gaze flickering to Edward's wound from time to time.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 2, 2008)

Bakur stayed close to Troy. He put his arms behind his head, relaxed. "You know, we'd make a great team. Working together in combat would be easy with our abilities combined, not to mention the great range of combination attacks." Bakur's eyes flicked to Edward's shoulder, and he lost orientation of where he was going. He nearly slammed into the wall, and when he turned to get away from it, his tail crashed into it and caused a slide of hard rock-like material. "Oh, no! Now I've done it!" The footsteps became closer and faster. "I suggest everybody hurries."


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 2, 2008)

"Shit..." Edward hissed, darting down the hallway at the sound of feet.

"Come on! we have to get out of-"

He was cut short as he slammed into a person who had appeared in the hallway without anyone noticing.  Edward took a wobbly step back and shook his head to collect himself, then looked up.

The person in front of him was a good foot and a half taller than him, and dressed in the Military blues.  He had short-ish dark hair and narrow, smirking, black eyes...

"Mustang!"


----------



## Darksong (Jul 2, 2008)

Troy turned around and saw a person in front of Edward. "Mustang?" he asked. "Who's he?"
 Suddenly he got an idea, but let go of it. He mumbled, "Darn, I wish I had a tail."


----------



## Sylph (Jul 2, 2008)

Fang looks to the ceiling, wondering how such a small kid can be so stuborn. He jumps a bit when Edward yelled out at someone. He looks over to where Ed was, tilting his head.

_Mustang....hmm...heard that name somewhere before..._

He walks over to Edward and this 'Mustang' person.

"You one of the ones tring to kill us, or are you going to help us?"

His fist curls and uncurls, ears flat.

"Answer carefully"


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 2, 2008)

Bakur quickly following the others, staying close to Troy and hearing a bit of commotion about Mustang. Mustang was apparently someone Edward knew.
Then, Bakur stopped he nudged Troy forward a little. "I'll stay at the back. Tell the group to hurry up."
The nearly half-human planted his feet on the ground, focused on the tunnel in front of him, which was behind everybody else. As humanoid shadows appeared on the walls. Bakur drew back his fully Nidoking arm and prepared to strike anyone who came near.


----------



## FMC_x_ANS (Jul 2, 2008)

Shea recognized the man almost instanteously. Back in the mansion, about two weeks ago, he had come to visit the master of the house. She closed her eyes. She could almost feel the wood against her cheek, remembering how she pressed herself against the kitchen door to listen to the conversation.

He had been calm, said something about... Shea shook her head, she couldn't remember what was said, just that it was important. The anger to, she remembered as well. As the master of the house spoke with Mustang, he grew increasingly irritated, and ended up burning one of the chairs before storming out of the house.

Opening her eyes again to look to the present, Shea took a step back. She didn't feel safe around this man. Even if Edward said he was the one to help, the violence back at the mansion gave her a deep rooted apprehension. But she dared not speak up, nor run away, she didn't want to be noticed by him. So instead, she lowered her head, avoiding eye contact.


----------



## Thorn (Jul 2, 2008)

Bek glared at 'Mustang' with narrowed eyes. He looked...familiar...


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 2, 2008)

Winry heard her name in one of the conversations Ed was having, and walked up from to see what the ruckus was about. Then her eyes laid on Mustang. She suddenly regretted coming forward. He was the Alchemist that had offered Ed to join the military back when he had just lost his leg and arm (and when she masterfully made him new ones). She didn't like him one bit.

"Great, you," she said sarcastically, still walking up to him. "You mind telling me what the heck is going on? Your dog Ed won't give me anything."

((OOC: Hehe, Mustang always gets the attention ^^))


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 2, 2008)

"What are you doing here you bastard?!"  Edward bellowed at the tall, dark man, who just smiled down at him.

"You look cute with cat parts, Edward."  He chuckled, then looked at the rest of the group, suddenly serious.

"I'm here to help you, so follow after me, I know a place you can hide for short time...  You'll have to trust me on this, I'm sure most of you don't trust the State after what's happened to you, but... Trust me."  He said in a soft, friendly tone, before turning around.

"This way."

Edward growled.

"Bastard."


----------



## Sylph (Jul 2, 2008)

Fang sighs, following the man.

"Laughing, to Serious, to laughing again. My my, you have quite the range of emotions in one scene"


----------



## Thorn (Jul 2, 2008)

Bek shivvered, something about Mustang...sort of seemed...stange...she couldn't put her finger on the word. Sighing, she followed the others.


----------



## FMC_x_ANS (Jul 3, 2008)

"But..." Shea suddenly spoke up, but then quickly shook her head and silently followed behind the group. She didn't understand why someone from the same military as these scientists, would want to help them.


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 3, 2008)

Winry rolled her eyes. It seemed no one would tell he what was going on... she shrugged it off and followed Mustang until she was beside Ed. "Okay, so who the heck is this guy? Some VIP Alchemist commander?" she asked him angrily.


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 3, 2008)

Mustang looked back at the group, having heard Shea speak.  He sauntered over to her and leaned down a bit, smiling.

"Don't worry kiddo, you'll be ok... Just follow me and Fullmetal, alright?"  He said to her softly, before walking back to the front of the group and walking down the dark hall.

Edward grumbled and followed the man, his ears flat to his skull, tail flicking dangerously.  He looked like he wanted to punch the tall man, but was holding back.  He chewed his lip a bit, golden eyes locked on Mustang's back, like he wanted to have the power to set him on fire with his gaze.

"He's a General." Ed hissed to Winry, still glaring at Mustang.


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 3, 2008)

"He sound like more of an a**," Winry whispered under her breath. Without talking again, she slowed her pacing until she was at the back of the group again. Just in case something attacked.


----------



## Thorn (Jul 3, 2008)

Bek trotted slowly behind the group, staring the figure in front, this "Roy Mustang", with narrowed eyes, her purple ears flat against her head, forked tail twitching.


----------



## FMC_x_ANS (Jul 3, 2008)

Shea exhaled sharply in discontent as the general turned away from her. General or not, he was treating her like a kid, chiding her and speaking in a soft voice. If only she could do something, not hurt him per say, but just humiliate him like he just humiliated her.


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 3, 2008)

Mustang led the group down the hall, and eventually into a large courtyard.  It had strange machinery stacked around the walls, and a cluster of glass tubes at the far corner.  The glass gleamed in the dull light of the moon, and attracted Edward attention.

He slinked over to them, placing his metal fingers on one of the tubes.  The contact was marked by a dull 'clink' of metal on glass.

There was a plaque near the base on the tube, and he knelt down to read it out loud.

"Persian... Male."


----------



## Darksong (Jul 3, 2008)

Troy walked up to Mustang, this person who he had never met before. "So you're an alchemist?" The Muk-chimera asked, even though he was almost sure Mustang was.


----------



## Exdeath (Jul 3, 2008)

((Once again, I miss major events...))
Ray stopped to catch his breath, breathing heavily. He hadn't questioned Mustang when he showed up and led them along the shadowy corridors-from what Edward had said, this was Roy Mustang, and he was a general, right? Someone like him knew what was to be done, right?

Still...

Something in the way Mustang spoke in that soft, friendly tone, as if they were preteens, clashed with a part of him. Something inside of him did not appreciate being...Coddled? Patronized? whatever it was, Murray was feeling a strange urge. To contradict him over his tone of voice? _No._ To complain about it to the others? _No.... But then what?_

Those thoughts were temporarily put aside when Edward intoned "Persian, male." _What could that mean? Could that have to do with Ed?_
"What's a Persian, anyway?", he muttered.


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 3, 2008)

Roy nodded at Troy, still keeping an eye on Edward.

"Yes, I am."

Edward, meanwhile, looked at another tube.

"Metagross...?  What the hell are these?"  He mumbled, tapping on the glass.


----------



## Thorn (Jul 3, 2008)

"Beats me..." Bek muttered, glancing at the names of each tube.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 3, 2008)

When nothing came, Bakur hurried to catch up to the rest of the group. He came out in a large courtyard, with the group at one corner. Bakur ran over to them, watching Edward curiously. "Persian, male. Metagross..."
_What could this mean?_ Bakur pondered. _What are Persian and Metagross? Might this have something to do with our alchemic fusions?_ Bakur tapped the sides of his two Nidoking horns. _I've been wanting to know what I was fused with... I'm sure everyone else feels the same way._


----------



## Thorn (Jul 3, 2008)

Bek looked at Roy Mustang through narrowed hazel eyes, "Would you _please_ explain what these weird names are?" She growled, motioning toward a label saying "Espeon, female", trying to seem as if she wasn't confused and freaked out.


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 3, 2008)

Edward continued to read, his tail flicking behind him slightly, ears up.

"Lucario, Male..." 

Next tube.

"Muk, Male..."

And the Next...

"Nidoking, Male..."

Edward looked up, his hand on one of the tubes.  This was strange, what had these been used for, and why did the word 'Persian' seem so... familiar to him?  He looked back at the group, then at the tubes again.

Mustang motioned towards a door next to the stack of tubes.

"That's the exit, you all hurry out, I'll catch up with you, alright?  Good luck."


----------



## FMC_x_ANS (Jul 3, 2008)

"...Jigglypuff?" Shea dusted off the plaque. "All the things it could be named... Jiggly? Puff? That just embarressing..." She muttered, before following Edward and Roy.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 3, 2008)

Troy obeyed Mustang's instructions, even though he still had a lot to ask. He wondered, _If he's an alchemist, maybe I can trade these arms in for a tail..._
Once again, Troy stopped thinking about having a tail and waited outside for the rest of the group.


----------



## Thorn (Jul 3, 2008)

Bek glared at Roy once more before making a "Tch" sound and started walking to the door. She wanted some _answers_ damnit!


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 3, 2008)

Winry did exactly the same as Bek, wanting the same thing too. Except she stopped short of the door and turn to Mustang. "Will you at least tell us what's going on here?"


----------



## FMC_x_ANS (Jul 3, 2008)

"I'd wager that they did something to us. Those tubes looked a lot like incubators, since they had those plaques with our names on them, we were probably in there while these... Changes-" Shea looked at her now soft pink hand. "Happened."


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 3, 2008)

Roy looked sadly at Winry, and spoke.

"You have to escape, the State wants to use you has weapons."

Meanwhile, Edward moved away from the tanks, glancing towards Mustang before slipping through the door.

It was dark outside, the moon supplying the only light.  Crates and trucks were grouped around the cluster of buildings that made up the labs.  There were a few guards in the distance, but they didn't seem to notice the Chimera group.  Edward slipped behind a plie of crates, peeking around them and then looking back.

"Cost is clear..."

He ran to a truck, climbing into the open window (what idiot had left if open?) and into the front seat.  The key wasn't there, so it meant the driver hadn't been a _complete_ moron.  He pried a chunk of metal from the door and clapped gently - wincing when he moved his left arm - and transmuted the metal into a key.

"Now let's see here..."


----------



## FMC_x_ANS (Jul 3, 2008)

Shea followed behind Edward absentmindedly, before stopping at a locked door.

"Hey," She whispered. "Do you think you could unlock the side door?"


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 3, 2008)

Edward looked out the window on the other side down at Shea, then clicked the door open.

"Do you know how to drive?" He asked, sounding rather annoyed that he couldn't quite figure it out.  It was too damn *dark* to see anything!  He blinked, and...

Woah.

What the hell...?

He could see everything as clear as day.  What just happened...?  He looked rather shocked and confused.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 3, 2008)

Troy stopped behind the truck. "So, should I get in the back then? Seriously, I don't mind..."


----------



## FMC_x_ANS (Jul 3, 2008)

"I know how to a little bit... I used to drive my master around when my mother was sick and unable to..." Shea said, though not very confident in her abilities. She then stepped up into the door and stood there, leaning over Ed. "Is everything alright? you look a little daze?" She asked with a hint of concern on her voice.


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 3, 2008)

Edward turned to Shea, his eyes wide, the pupils incredibly dilated, making his eyes look almost black with a deep gold rim.  He blinked, then looked back at the steering wheel, prodding it as thought it would attack him.

"This truck could make a nice way of getting around... We wouldn't be as noticed..."  He trailed off.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 3, 2008)

Bakur heard Edward mention "Nidoking." That word sounded so familiar... and yet, Bakur had never heard it until now. The Nidoking-Human splice (even though he didn't know it) followed Edward to a truck, on which the door was open but there was no key. However, the clever Edward used--alchemy, was it?--to make a key. Bakur went around to the back of the truck. "Can I sit in here?"


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 3, 2008)

Winry, after getting that poor excuse for an answer from Mustang, walked out the door and near the vehicle. She looked around in the dark, hear what the others were saying. Although, what she was most focused on was that no one else but the other that had followed Ed would see her. She looked... not how she wanted to. Although, the arms were god, as they looked like a god mechanic (such as herself) had made them.

Disregarding her thoughts, she climbed into the back of the truck and heard a loud creaking from her weight on the vehicle. _How much do I weigh?_ she asked herself.


----------



## FMC_x_ANS (Jul 3, 2008)

"Hehe, you kind of strange." She said with a smile, gently scooting him over so that she could sit infront of the wheel. As she reached for the Key however, her stomach suddenly filled with butterflies. She took a deep breathe to try and get rid of such feelings, and turned the key. The Vehicle rumbled to life, with a continuous low pitched purr.


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 3, 2008)

Edward stuck his head outside the window and waved to get the other's attention.

"Hey, Get in! We're gunna use this truck!" He called, careful to not be too loud.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 3, 2008)

Bakur took Ed's "get in" warning as a yes to this question and hopped into the back of the truck. "Whee!" Bakur shouted, exhilarated even though the vehicle hadn't even moved an inch yet. This was his first time in a truck, and he was excited about feeling what it was like.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 3, 2008)

Troy followed after Bakur, who was apparently excited. Troy was just as excited as Bakur was; he was always curious about what it was like to be in the back of the truck. It was dark, but at least he wasn't dead.


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 3, 2008)

Edward prodded Shea softly in the side with a steel finger, his head back in the truck now.

"Ok, I think we can head out now..."  He mumbled, looking down at the ragged hole in his arm.  Dried blood clung to the torn skin, and the butt of the bullet was barely visible. He stuck his finger in, then winced and decided that was a bad idea, so removed it again.


----------



## FMC_x_ANS (Jul 3, 2008)

Shea turned her head to see Ed prod his wound and sighed, putting the truck in gear. "You should let me see that after we get out of here... We need to make sure it is cleaned and bandaged..."

The Truck lurched forward as Shea's foot gently pressed down onto the gas. "So I am assuming we just want to go out that open gate?" Shea asked, breathing deeply to keep herself from blushing. Being so close to this new friend of her made her feel... strange. Tingly.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 3, 2008)

Bakur began to get hyper, an extremely rare event. In a silly tone, he said, "They're drivin' a truck. Driving a truck. We're going to drive thee truc-k." Bakur calmed down a little but was still excited and obsessed with driving trucks.


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 3, 2008)

"Yeah, just... Go.  Then find a nice out of the way place to park and wait for Mustang..."  Edward said quietly, before opening his mouth in a wide yawn, his tounge curling like a cat's.

His tail was finally not moving, just laying in his lap without moving, and his ears were upright, one of them twitching every so often.  His whiskers were flicking too, and his eyes started to slide shut.

"So... Tired..."


----------



## Darksong (Jul 3, 2008)

Troy joined in with Bakur's happiness. "Drivin' a truck... drivin' a truck..." He guessed Bakur was just bored. "Come on, let's be serious now."


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 3, 2008)

When the truck lurched, Bakur shouted, "WHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!" But he heard the word "serious" from Troy, and he was completely snapped out of hyperactivity. "I'm bored," he said, with his normal tone of voice returned. He rested his cheek on his half-Nidoking hand, and rested that elbow on his full-Nidoking knee.


----------



## FMC_x_ANS (Jul 3, 2008)

Shea sped up a little bit. Normally she'd be amused by the antics of the others in the back,. but instead she kept her eyes on the road... Ed's fatigue was worrying her. If he was tired due to blood loss, he needed to get cleaned up soon to stop any residual bleeding. For a moment, she looked at Ed again, curled up like a kitten. He was so peaceful when he was sleeping, unlike how he had been acting since they met. She smiled softly, then returned her gaze to the road, seeing a fork in the road ahead, with three paths. The first two were plain as day, black tar road, but the third on the right most side was obscured from the road, save for a trail made by tire-tracks. She turned down that road, hoping that any search parties wouldn't follow them.

Almost immedietly she slowed down after she turned, the rough terrian making the car rattle back and forth. At a slower speed, Shea drove about three miles then stopped.

"Ed? We need to get you cleaned up." Shea said softly poking his good arm while biting her own lip. She had just met this boy and she was already finding him important, and it was very strange for her.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 3, 2008)

(Eventually, Troy gets more of a happy personality through the RPG)
When the truck stopped, Troy was disappointed. "Darn. I liked the vibrating sensation. It made my arms feel normal." However, he noticed that they were dripping a bit. Oh, well, it couldn't hurt the bottom of the truck. It wasn't acidic or anything.


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 3, 2008)

Edward yawned again, curling round himself protectively and mumbling under his breath.  Few words were legible, but a few could be understood. 'Mother'... 'Alphonse'...

He rolled onto his wounded arm and cried out, eyes snapping open and tail sticking up, fur standing on end.  He looked around as if expecting to be under attack, sighed, and started to settle down again, when he noticed Shea.

"Oh... Hi.  Where are we...?"


----------



## Thorn (Jul 3, 2008)

Bek, who was sitting in the back gave a loud,"WHEEEEE!!!" as the truck went fast. She was tired of being serious at the moment.


----------



## Sylph (Jul 3, 2008)

((...damn. I should stay online more))
Fang , sitting on crates in the back of the truck, yawns a bit as he watched the lab disappear from veiw.

_bye bye, not so nice to have known you_

He then looks down at the rest of the gang, watching them carefully and quietly.

_Hope something interesting happens....Lucario...heh_

He starts to day dream, thinking back to how he got into this mess.


----------



## FMC_x_ANS (Jul 3, 2008)

"I don't really know..." Shea said, unsure of whther this was the best place to stop. "I just pulled out into the middle of this... I think it is a farm, so that we could clean up your wound without worrying about being found."

Leaning towards Ed, Shea ripped off her right sleeve. "Let me see where you got shot..."


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 3, 2008)

Edward held out his arm, not having the strength to fight them off anymore.  He let his eyes slip shut again, sighing.  It was a warm night, and it was making him tired...


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 3, 2008)

When Bek gave a loud "WHEE," however, Bakur perked back up again and made a weird noise as the truck went over bumps. "Agugaggggugagagagugalullagugalug..." In fact he was just droning on but the bumps on the road made it sound like that.


----------



## Thorn (Jul 3, 2008)

Bek, regaining her sanity, approached Shea and Ed,"Is there anyway I can help? Like get the bullet out, or what?" ((I forget, what does psychic include? Reading minds? mind control? IONNO!!))


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 3, 2008)

Winry hope out of the truck as well, walking next to Ed. Once she saw the wound on his arm, she crossed her arms. "Better not loose your arm Ed, cause I'm not making you another one. One metal arm is enough for you." 

Although, once she saw the seriousness of the wound, she got worried and bent down next to him and Shea. "Anything I can do to help?" she asked. She thought about taking off her headband to use to help stop the blood... although, that might involve people seeing her hairless head...


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 3, 2008)

((I'd say Reading minds~))

"It'll heal..." Edward mumbled, leaning his head back a bit.  

His tail was swaying softly, and holding out his arm to be examined.  At least they were away from that place... Mustang would be here soon, and he'd help them...


----------



## Sylph (Jul 3, 2008)

Fang slips out of the truck, then glaces over to Edward. He starts to walk towards him, then stopped short.

_no...he's a cat and I'm a bloody dog. Now's not the time to get him all paniced by me when they are trying to get a bullet out_

He stands there, then looks over at the farm house. He tilts his head, then walks towards it.

"...No one's here...don't know how I know that..but no one is here..."


----------



## Thorn (Jul 3, 2008)

((Okay, thanks, Full Metal Cookies))
She looked over at Ed for permission to remove the bullet. She'd try to use...that...power to try to get the bullet out.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 3, 2008)

Troy hopped out of the truck and approached the front. "Where are we now?"


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 3, 2008)

Bakur jumped out of the back of the truck and landed behind it. He started to walk away when he remembered the group. He veered around and ran to the front of the truck. "Are you alright, Edward?" Of course he knew he wasn't, but he just asked anyway.


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 3, 2008)

"Just get it out..." Edward groaned, squeezing his eyes shut tight.

The sky was starting to lighten - the sun was starting to come up...  A few birds had already woken up, and were twittering in the trees, and a cat slunk past, glancing at the group but not seeming to care.  

The low thrum of an engine could be heard in the distance.


----------



## FMC_x_ANS (Jul 3, 2008)

"Ed... You know alchemy... I need a pair of tweezers so I can get that bullet out..." Shea said softly to Ed, trying to help him relax.


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 3, 2008)

"Alright..."  Edward groaned again, the pain tricking back into his foggy brain.  He reached out and grabbed the nearest metal object and placing it in front of him.  He opened his eyes, and clapped, wincing in pain at the movement of his arm.

But there was a flash of light and the metal had become a pair of tweezers.


----------



## FMC_x_ANS (Jul 3, 2008)

"Alright..." Shea said, taking the tweezers with her right hand. She used her left hand to keep the arm still, and brought the tweezers down. She went slowly, for what seemed to be hours, before she felt the bullet. Another hour seemed to pass as she positioned the tweezers around the bullet and took it out. Realizing he would be in pain, as soon as the bullet was out, she discarded the tweezers and grabed the ripped peice of her shirt and tied it tightly around the wound.

"We'll need to get some alcohol to clean the wound later... But this should do it for now."


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 3, 2008)

As the tweezers were inserted into the wound, Edward groaned and shifted slightly in pain, but he didn't move his left arm.  After it was removed, he sighed in relief and opened his eyes.

"Thank you..." He said, smiling at Shea.  "Now I just need to rest a little..."  

He yawned again.


----------



## FMC_x_ANS (Jul 3, 2008)

Shea smiled, happy that Ed had thanked her. She was confused about how she felt about him, but she was tired as well and didn't want to spend much time thinking about it. "Your welcome." Was all she said before she too curled up into a ball and fell asleep, her head against Ed's leg..


----------



## Sylph (Jul 3, 2008)

Fang walks into the Barn, seeing that not even animals lived here. He finds hay and stables but not much else. He wanders around, then grins. He walks back out towards the gang.

"The Barn is empty and we can all goes in there to rest. We can also hide the stolen truck in there so one will find us so easily on a abandoned farm"


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 3, 2008)

Edward sighed, looking at the makeshift bandage around his arm.  This was frigging horrible.   First he was the famed Fullmetal Alchemist, now he was a half-cat freak running from the state.

He heard Fang speak, and looked at him.

"Good idea... Let's go then."

He poked Shea gently, trying to wake her up.

"Hey, get up..."

The engine in the distance was getting closer...


----------



## Sylph (Jul 3, 2008)

Fang walks over to the truck, hopping into it.

"I'll drive this into the Barn, you guys either hop on or get into the barn on foot"

He starts the engine.


----------



## FMC_x_ANS (Jul 3, 2008)

"..Huh?" Shea asked, realizing she had been pushed for the most part, ontop of Ed. Infact, Fang had in his hurry, pushed her in such a way that Ed's tired face was in her bosom. Upon realizing this, she sprang up. "I...I am so sorry!" She said, blushing about the way she found herself.


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 3, 2008)

Edward blinked dully, quite unsure of what just happened.

"Uh. You're forgiven?"  He responded, tilting his head to the side.


----------



## FMC_x_ANS (Jul 3, 2008)

Shea blinked in response then shook her head. "Ehehehe... It was um.... Nothing. I was just dreaming, thats all..."


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 3, 2008)

In that moment, Winry had made a mental vendetta against Shea. She was getting too close to Ed.

The half Metagross thought for a moment, thinking of asking Ed if she could care him to the truck. Then she realized how much her metal arms would make him uncomfortable. And the fact she still hadn't got used to them didn't help the situation. 

So she merely hopped back into the truck and waited for it to start moving. During that time, she started to think about how she could possibly take the truck apart and put it back together again, which got her thinking of automail, which got her realizing how her arms were going to affect that line of work...

_O my god. How will I make automail?_


----------



## Thorn (Jul 3, 2008)

Bek felt a small twinge of envy at Shea and Ed...God, why did she feel this way? She hardly even KNEW the guy! ((Hurray for temporary infaturations! 8D ))


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 3, 2008)

When the bullet had been removed, Bakur sighed with relief. Fang seemed to be in a hurry to get somewhere, so he hopped into the back of the truck once again. This time was his second so he wasn't so excited. Just relieved that Ed had a better chance of living.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 3, 2008)

Troy was in the truck all the time, and didn't need to make a move when he heard Fang say something about getting in the truck or going somewhere on foot. "What now?" he asked.


----------



## Exdeath (Jul 3, 2008)

((Not agaaaaaiiin!;;)

Ray's eyes snapped open and he darted upwards, gazing around in panic and the darkness that enveloped him, his mind working wildly to discern what had happened. Eventually, his memory caught up to him, and he settled down to the cool floor of the truck as he recalled what had happened; silently following the others onto the truck, huddling in a corner as someone-no, two people-sang about trucks, and then...

_Wait._

His eyes had just opened, so that meant..._I fell asleep?_ 
Sighing, he heard Troy ask what was going to happen. He opened his mouth to speak. "Well....." What _was_ going, anyway? He didn't really understand... He shouldn't have bothered trying to say anything...Where was the truck taking them? It was moving somewhere.

Looking up, he noticed Bakur boarding the vehicle. Taking a deep breath, Murray asked, "Wh...Where are w-we going?"


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 3, 2008)

Bakur turned to Ray. "I don't really know, actually. Fang just told us to get in." He moved to the front of the back of the truck (make sense?) and attempted to look into the driver's space. He failed, being careful not to fall off. He yelled to those still on the ground, "Hey! Fang said we should get on!"


----------



## Darksong (Jul 3, 2008)

"No," Troy corrected, "I heard him say some of us can go on foot if we want." He slumped down, wondering what he could do with a tail right now.


----------



## Sylph (Jul 3, 2008)

Fang starts to drive the truck, steering into into the open doors of the barn. He cuts the engine and hops out of the truck, walking to the barn doors.

"If anyone is still out, haul your ass in here before you're locked out"

He waits at the doors, the sound of another car getting closer.


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 3, 2008)

The car that had been heard pulled up to the spot the truck had been parked a moment before, and the driver got out.  It was a man, and in the slowly-brightening light of early morning, the bright glow of a cigarette was easily visible.  The man was blond, and he was looking around.

"Hey, Boss?" He called, walking from the car and looking around the driveway to the barn.

Edward's ear twitched.

"That voice is familiar..."


----------



## Sylph (Jul 3, 2008)

Fang croutches down, his eyes narrowed. He whispers.

"Edward....do you know this person...?"

_how can I tell if he's good...how can I do that..._

He closes his eyes, wishing he could somehow tell if this guy is a threat or not. He opens his eyes again and almost yelps in surprise.

_what the heck is this?...I can see...a energy thing around him...and it's...shiney..._


----------



## Thorn (Jul 3, 2008)

Bek crouched down, her ears twitching her tail lashing from side to side, gem flashing. She was scared, but there was also some other instinct from within her, something that told her not to worry. It was strange. ((Espeon instincts.))


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 3, 2008)

((sup. :3 me and moony are gunna be gone for a few days, so... yeah.))

Edward peeked out of the barn, watching the man walk around.

"Yeah... That's Havoc, he works for Mustang... He's harmless."


----------



## Thorn (Jul 3, 2008)

Bek slowly relaxed, the last of her anxiety, gone. "Should we go out, or what?" She asked.


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 3, 2008)

Somehow, when Ed said harmless, Winry went on alert for danger. She looked out side of the barn after removing herself from the tuck (which creaked in the large mount of weight being taken off). There she saw the blond, smoking a cigarette, walking around. _Well, he doesn't look like someone dangerous, or a sexual deviant..._ she though, walking up to him. "Hi, are you looking for Ed?" she asked him, wincing as she resized again how she must look like.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 3, 2008)

Troy hopped out of the truck and sat on one of the bales of hay in the barn. He would swish his tail if he had one, but unfortunately, he didn't.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 3, 2008)

Bakur exited the vehicle and almost instantly entered the barn. The floor was nearly covered with straw, and there were hay bales stacked against the walls. Troy was sitting on one of the rectangular objects, so Bakur went over to join his friend.  "Hey, Troy," he said. "I know you've been wanting a tail for awhile now, and instead of thinking of what you don't have, think of your capabilities with what you were spliced with. What could you do?" Bakur gently stroked Troy's sludge-free arm with his Nidoking hand. "Think about having me as your friend."


----------



## Darksong (Jul 4, 2008)

((Sorry, Metallic Deoxys, both his arms are covered in sludge.))
"Well," Troy looked thoughtful for a moment. "I can poison my enemies. The only thing I can touch with these arms without causing damage is myself... However, I am also resistant to every kind of poison, so I guess that means I can eat any berry I want. But I can only pick it with my hands if I am very careful, since being resistant to every kind of poison means I can swallow my own. Still, I don't _want_ to eat my own poison, it's just that it won't have any effect on me if I do."


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 4, 2008)

((It's alright. Remember?-- Nidoking is immune to poison.))

"That's one of the positive points," Bakur told Troy. "Life is a lot better when you're optimistic. That's why pessimistic people are so, well, pessimistic." Bakur put his arms behind his head and looked up at the barn roof. "I'm tired. I'll take a short nap if that's okay with you."


----------



## Exdeath (Jul 4, 2008)

_Harmless? Edward seems to know this guy, so I'll have to trust him..._ Tentatively, Ray hopped out of the truck, landing softly on the straw-covered floor. turning around, he noticed Bakur and Troy speaking. _I could use some company._

Shrugging, he walked over to the two of them, muttered a greeting, and plopped down and a nearby bale of hay.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 4, 2008)

Troy nodded. "I guess it's okay. But still, why would being able to handle poison be a good ability? I rarely eat anything." 
 He noticed Ray walk up to them. He had said something, but it was too quiet to hear. Troy just played it safe. "Hi, Ray."


----------



## Exdeath (Jul 4, 2008)

"Ack! Oh, um, hi," Ray stuttered, recoiling as if he had been shot at when Troy spoke to him. _What so say, what to say..._ In the end, he wound up falling silent after that, and decided to wait for Troy to say something and reply to that.


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 4, 2008)

((OOC: Hey, is Havoc in FMC's control? Or is he a free for all?))


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 5, 2008)

Bakur turned to look at Ray. "My name is Bakur," he greeted. "I see you've met Troy, my semi-new friend." He held out his most reasonable, Nidoking hand, and waited to see if Ray would shake hands.


----------



## Thorn (Jul 5, 2008)

Bek stayed somewhere near the back of the group, she WANTED to talk to someone, but, if the didn't know someone, that is, she was a bit...shy.


----------



## Sylph (Jul 5, 2008)

Fang sighs, still worried about why he is seeing a wisp, smokey thing surrounding the man. He gets up, then leaves the barn to walks over to the man.

"Hello....Edward claims that he knows you, and that you're name is Havoc...state why you are here, before I decide to test out my new abilities on your tabacco ass"


----------



## Exdeath (Jul 5, 2008)

Ray nearly flinched, but decided to go ahead and shake his hand. Bakur probably didn't intend to harm him, after all. Slowly, he extended his greenish hand, and lightly gripped the Nidoking one.


----------



## Thorn (Jul 6, 2008)

((I'm not sure if I should continue RPing...
I'm never do anything of significance, and I think I just annoy anyone that's on here...besides, I'm always late to post because I'm here in Korea, so I can never reply quickly...

So: Should I continue RPing here as "Bek", quit, kill her off, or get someone else to volunteer to RP her...?))


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 6, 2008)

((OOC: I don't find you annoying :/

Anyway, the storys just starting. I don't think many people are going to do anything significant yet.))


----------



## Thorn (Jul 6, 2008)

((I think I might just be angsty at the moment...I'm mosly worried about how late my posts are, and such...))


----------



## FMC_x_ANS (Jul 6, 2008)

((You could ask FMC if she could start a posting order. I wouldn't be against it, it would definitely make things more orderly.))


----------



## Thorn (Jul 6, 2008)

((Yeah....))


----------



## Hyper~Piplup (Jul 6, 2008)

((Bleh, been playing on Explorers of Darkness for two days straight, and missed the part with Roy, who my character hates.

Posting order=good idea.))

Ruby just curled up in some hay, her yellow tail swishing from side to side.


----------



## Exdeath (Jul 6, 2008)

((Yeah, a posting order would be nice. It wouldn't have to be extremely rigid, but it would give people a chance to not miss parts of the roleplay.))


----------



## Darksong (Jul 6, 2008)

"I think I'll rest a bit too." Troy lay down and fell asleep, careful to keep his arms on top of his body.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 6, 2008)

Bakur turned his head to a glassless window in the wall of the barn. It was starting to get dark, and a few stars could be seen on the opposite end of the horizon. When he realised how late it was, Bakur yawned and curled up on the hay. He looked somewhat like a cat when he did this. Soon, the Nidoking-splice had fallen sound asleep.


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 7, 2008)

(( x_x I'm back guys!  ugg.  So... reading what happened since I left, and a posting order is a nice idea.  starting this post, we'll go in this order:

Edward Elric - Full Metal Cookies
Winry Rockbell - Dragon_night
Danny (Fang) Timber - moon-panther
Troy Rairod - Gardevoir
Bakur - Metallic Deoxys
Esther Gray -Thorn
Ruby - Hyper~Piplup
Murray Stevens - Prettzel))

The blond man, Havoc, stared at Fang for a few moments, before holding out a hand.

"So this is where Boss and the others are?  Good, I followed the truck...  I just need to tell you where you'll be staying... Chief couldn't because... Well."  The man scratched the back of his head.  "He didn't come back to HQ."


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 7, 2008)

((OOC: Wait, so we have a specific order we have to follow? Hmmmm, I can't decide if I like it or not... Meh...))

Winry crossed her arms. “Can _you_ tell us what’s going on? Or do they have you silence like the other?” She thought for a moment, looking at Fang and then back to Havoc. “And what do you mean you’re chief hasn’t come back?”


----------



## Sylph (Jul 7, 2008)

Fang falls silent, his ear flicking a bit.

"...If he didn't show up...then that means something must of happened"

He looks back at the Barn.

"Edward....I don't like the feeling that something may of happened. What should we do?"


----------



## Darksong (Jul 7, 2008)

Troy was awakened by the other chimeras' speaking. Fang and Winry were talking about something. "What's going on?" he asked.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 7, 2008)

And, of course, Bakur was awoken by Troy. He stood up and followed his friend to the group of chimeras, who were talking about something that Bakur didn't catch. "Sorry, guys. I was napping and couldn't hear what you were saying. Can you please explain to me what you're talking about?"


----------



## Rat_in_a_cage (Jul 7, 2008)

This sounds way kudos! I wanna join!!
Name: Sevie
Age: 17
Gender: Male
Mixed with: Umbreon
Appearance: Has black hair, red and black eyes, his skin is a charcoal gray color, he wears a black short sleeved dress shirt,black jeans,and some black boots.He has sharp white teeth that scares people and  designs on his skin that glow bright yellow.
Personality:He's gentle and loving to most people but when others his friends in danger he'd be ready to kill for them. He is very shy when meeting new people but is very open with them once he knows them.Sevie tries to take care of his friends all the time so any little cut he'll rush to help.
History: He was abandoned as a little boy so he had to fend for himself. He was captured when the town he was living in was destroyed by the government. Officers found himwhen he was 10 years old hiding in a building's basement and put him in a cell as a criminal. They found no other use for him so they gave him to the lab to perform experiments. After turning into a Chimera he could hardly rememer a thing. He knows how to heal wounds and can drain things of power which makes his body designs glow.
Other: He can't be in a closed space or he'll go berserk and can be dangerous.


----------



## Rat_in_a_cage (Jul 7, 2008)

The Umbreon chimera hid somewhere near the barn he'd just seen the group go into. He'd been following them since the group escaped. He was now trying to rest up abit before they took off again. He listened to them, trying to hear their conversations ,but not for a wierdo reason just to hear what they planned on doing. He was slightly comforted by their voices. He just hoped that they were as friendly as they sounded.


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 7, 2008)

((*thumbs up* ok, nice post. now, from your intro on, you'll follow the revised posting order, ok?  

Edward Elric - Full Metal Cookies
Winry Rockbell - Dragon_night
Danny (Fang) Timber - moon-panther
Troy Rairod - Gardevoir
Bakur - Metallic Deoxys
Esther Gray -Thorn
Ruby - Hyper~Piplup
Murray Stevens - Prettzel
Sevie - Rat_in_a_cage

have fun!))


----------



## Thorn (Jul 7, 2008)

Bek sighed, she didn't bother moving, but her ear was cocked toward the talking chimeras.


----------



## FMC_x_ANS (Jul 8, 2008)

((o.o What happened to me?))


----------



## Hyper~Piplup (Jul 8, 2008)

Ruby watched as some people were talking outside of the barn. A small flicker of curiosity crossed her mind, and she set off outside, creeping around some trees so she could hear better.


----------



## Exdeath (Jul 8, 2008)

((Wow, you aren't on the list O_o. Better inform FMC of his mistake.))
Seeing that everyone was leaving the barn, Ray rose to his feet, jumping off the bale, and slowly walked towards the door of the barn. when he saw the unknown person, he decided to hang back, not wanting to have to speak.


----------



## Rat_in_a_cage (Jul 8, 2008)

Sevie saw them leaving the barn. He came around the edge abit to watch on them, his dark color helping him keep in hiding.


----------



## Coloursfall (Jul 8, 2008)

((Crap sorry. D: you can go next, buddeh.  *adds to list*

Revised list (again!)

Edward Elric - Full Metal Cookies
Winry Rockbell - Dragon_night
Danny (Fang) Timber - moon-panther
Troy Rairod - Gardevoir
Bakur - Metallic Deoxys
Esther Gray -Thorn
Ruby - Hyper~Piplup
Murray Stevens - Prettzel
Sevie - Rat_in_a_cage
Shea Alexis Johnson - FMC_x_ANS))


----------



## FMC_x_ANS (Jul 10, 2008)

((WTF? I never even knew that FMC had posted, the entire thread just dissapeared Dx. I am so sorry guys for being stupid.))

Shea eyed this new person curiously, nibbling her lower lip in anticipation. For some reason she wanted action, excitement, adrenaline. Yet she knew not why, the only plausible reason she could think of was that it had to do with what happened in the lab. Those memories though, were conspicuously absent from her mind.


----------



## Thorn (Jul 12, 2008)

((Should there be a dead line for how long it takes for someone to post...?))


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 12, 2008)

((OOC: Am I supposed to go? 'Cause I was waiting for FMC to post after FMC_x_ANS ;>.>))


----------

